# My Tortoise's Shell is Squishy..?



## ben_jammin (Dec 20, 2011)

HELP!

I have a 3 month old african sulcata, I am a first time tortoise owner and I'm not quite sure if this is normal? Any thoughts..? he;s really active, but I notice when I hold him that its pliable.

really concerned


----------



## dmmj (Dec 20, 2011)

You should only be concerned if the shell is turning soft, tortoises often have soft ( pliable) shells for a while. how quick they harden depends on how much calcium and sunshine they get. So soft shell is ok as long as they don't go softer, I hope this explanation makes sense.


----------



## Laura (Dec 20, 2011)

is he getting plenty of calcium and sunshine? what is his diet like?


----------



## ascott (Dec 20, 2011)

How old is your tortoise?


----------



## Talka (Dec 20, 2011)

ben_jammin said:


> HELP!
> 
> I have a *3 month old* african sulcata, I am a first time tortoise owner and I'm not quite sure if this is normal? Any thoughts..? he;s really active, but I notice when I hold him that its pliable.
> 
> really concerned





ascott said:


> How old is your tortoise?






Anyway, isn't it normal for babies to be soft?


----------



## Baoh (Dec 21, 2011)

Were the shell rock hard at this age, I would find it quite atypical. No worries. Just keep up the good care and this will change as the animal grows.


----------



## ben_jammin (Dec 21, 2011)

He eats collard greens and mustard greens mostly. I give his the calcium supplement on his food a few times a week. I usually let him play outside for 10-15 minutes a day.


----------



## dmmj (Dec 21, 2011)

diet sounds good and outdoor sounds good so I would not worry, sounds like normal growing to me.


----------

